
Airbnb lets you vacation in illegal West Bank settlements - yuvadam
http://972mag.com/airbnb-lets-you-vacation-in-illegal-west-bank-settlements/115666/
======
kafkaesq
Airbnb has plenty of listings in Northern Cyprus, too -- illegally occupied
since 1974. Take your pick!

